# Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampire?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Well? Would you? :b :twisted


















:b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

awww hell yeah


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep could suck my blood :b


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I probably would have 2 years ago, but not anymore. lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yea...

Suck my blood, lick my wounds...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes! of course!

Vampires are so sexy


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

You already know my awnser.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Only if she went by the name "Selene".


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Only if she went by the name "Selene".


 :ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Noca, who has fine taste in Vampire women wrote:



> :ditto


I'll see your ditto and raise you a ditto.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Well? Would you? :b :twisted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those dresses. If only I wasn't so old and had kids :fall


----------



## EnigmaM (Aug 12, 2007)

hell yeah- just so long as she didn't actually think she was one....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Becky said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Well? Would you? :b :twisted
> ...


I want the first dress. If I actually had anywhere to wear it to I would buy it... if hell freezes over and I ever get married I want a dress like that.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope. Maybe back in high school! But if a women in her late 20's dressed like that no way!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not into the whole vamp thing, but she is hot, as long as she takes out the fangs during intimidate moments and doesn't pretend to be a vampire 24-7 or something. I can't be that picky, oh and if her personality sucks (ie she is a ******) though it probably won't work out.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



SilentProphet said:


> Nope. Maybe back in high school! But if a women in her late 20's dressed like that no way!


what's wrong with dressing like that in your late 20's?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No, I probably wouldn't. It's never really been something I've found attractive.

I much prefer a preppy girly girl that has just a small bit of punk edgyness to her. Nothing too extreme, but I really like lots of ear piercings, maybe one facial piercing, dark nail polish, and on some girls, highlights in the hair look great.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Shauna, would you date someone who looked like this?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Maybe back in high school! But if a women in her late 20's dressed like that no way!
> ...


Nothing. If the person does it at home and alone thats ok, for a kinky sex type thing i guess? But if she wants to dress up like that to go out? I don't see the point of "dress up" to act like something you are not after you hit your late 20's.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



SilentProphet said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > SilentProphet said:
> ...


ive always wanted to try the teacher fantasy


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL! having SA though, what girl would even want to go out dressed like that being the center of attention?!? and bringing attention on the guy you are with?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



davemason2k said:


> Shauna, would you date someone who looked like this?


Sure if he wasn't a jerk :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I like attention :b


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd date _a vampire._


----------



## Sin_Lechuga (Aug 13, 2007)

hell yeah i would! i personally find vampire women to be very sexy...
its those waxy faces and dark hair and makeup that get me...
i just got shivers.

ugh, does the fact that i like the waxy white faces make me sound racist?
if it does, than i should just let you know...if any other colored woman would dress up like a vampire i would be just as interested.
i still think it sounds racist.IM NOT RACIST!

vampire women... :nw


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You mean like the porcelain skin type of thing with dark hair? I find that very attractive. I wouldn't necessarily be attracted to vampire attire on a girl though...not my style.


----------



## Sin_Lechuga (Aug 13, 2007)

i often find that lacy clothes gets me going as well. 
i guess i find that most vampire girls that i meet are very emotionaly mature, and i prefer that over giggly girls any day. maybe thats why it gets me. ill have to investigate...


i am not gonna edit this post.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

DEFINITELY. Actually I've tried before, quite pathetically. You would have thought I was made of garlic or something.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Only rule I have would be that if she gets to bite me I get to bite back. :banana


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*

No vampires for me, lol, i've never been attracted to anyone goth like at all.



Gumaro said:


> ive always wanted to try the teacher fantasy


Haha, I think I know where you got that idea from :lol


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

This would make for interesting sex! Life is already boring as it is, why not spice it up a little? lol but what could the guy dress up as?


----------



## Sin_Lechuga (Aug 13, 2007)

this is going a little off topic. the question was, would you DATE a vampire girl, not bang a vampire girl.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Hell yeah I'd date a Vampire  
Haven't met any yet though.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

This is not a 'yes' or 'no' question. For example, you would allegedly date a guy who looked like Pee-Wee Herman under the stipulation that he "wasn't a jerk". Well, I would certainly date a girl who dressed like a vampire if she knew when and where it was acceptable. 

If it's an at-home or bedroom thing or you do it for occassions where you're converging with other vampire dressing people for whatever vampire type convention-y things you all do, I don't see what the problem is. But if she's doing it every day, 24/7 regardless of where we go or whether sporting thick eye-liner and plastic fangs and toting around some black robe is appropriate, I'd definitely have a problem with it. I try not to knock other peoples' lifestyles and social endeavors but, lets face it, men and woman who dress as vampires aren't really vampires. I don't care if they drink blood and surgically alter their teeth and refuse to leave the house during the day. They're acting a part. And there comes a time when people need to accept themselves for who they are rather than covering it up with loads of make-up, medieval dresses and fake accents.

There are far more interesting ways for someone to be unique. At least I hope so. Otherwise, they're just trendy and boring.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



path0gen said:


> There are far more interesting ways for someone to be unique. At least I hope so. Otherwise, they're just trendy and boring.


How is dressing up like a vampire in any way "trendy"? :stu :b :con


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

It's not trendy. It's looking like a fool! Unless this guy makes a living dressing like one? I have yet to go to a starbucks and have a "vamp" serve me coffee. Or at a place thats open 24 hours a day, like 7 eleven! never seen any vamps in there either!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

They don't look trendy, or like a fool. I like it. 8)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You like it? is it me or has every relationship you posted about on here been a disaster? Should we take your word for it?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



SilentProphet said:


> You like it? is it me or has every relationship you posted about on here been a disaster? Should we take your word for it?


 :wtf What are you talking about? What does that have to do with somebody dressing like a vampire? :con
And obviously you're not having any better luck in the relationship department, than I am.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

opcorn Who's going to cross the verbal line and get this thread locked?

Anyways...

No one has luck in relationships. Relationships end so that you can discover the only relationship that matters--the one that lasts (your true love).

Good luck to both of you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

actually my bad luck in relationships may have ended soon...MAY have...I dunno :b 
but my best friend's cousin apparently still likes me...and he dislikes people as much as I do. :haha 2 people who hate people...could work. i think i trust him more than i would most guys, but that could just be cause he's related to the only person that I do trust besides my family. :stu


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

With pleasure!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

All I have to say is that if you dress like a vampire on a daily basis and actually go out to the public like that, you have issues. Major issues. I think youre good looking little miss scare all, but if you dress as a vampire outside the bedroom, maybe you need to see a psychologist.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I remember being at the Used's concert years ago. I was outside the venue with everyone else waiting to get in and this girl came up looking like a vampire bride or something. Everyone stared at her like she was crazy and laughed. I'm all about dressing the way you want and not caring what people think, but you're going to look like a fool walking around like that.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

In case anyone hasn't figured it out yet, this is a validation thread. If you say that, yes, you would go out with a girl who dresses like a vampire, the OP will listen to you and acknowledge your opinion. If you say that, no, it's silly, ridiculous looking, trendy, etc. your opinion will be dismissed and otherwise forgotten.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Johnny1234 said:


> All I have to say is that if you dress like a vampire on a daily basis and actually go out to the public like that, you have issues. Major issues. I think youre good looking little miss scare all, but if you dress as a vampire outside the bedroom, maybe you need to see a psychologist.


That's dumb. I don't dress like a vampire really, but I like the look...and if anyone does, there's nothing wrong with them.



path0gen said:


> In case anyone hasn't figured it out yet, this is a validation thread. If you say that, yes, you would go out with a girl who dresses like a vampire, the OP will listen to you and acknowledge your opinion. If you say that, no, it's silly, ridiculous looking, trendy, etc. your opinion will be dismissed and otherwise forgotten.


:wtf :no


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm for dressing formally and avoiding any excess in style. So no, I wouldn't date a girl who continually dressed as a vampire, 'cause that to me signals that she isn't well-grounded in reality. Maturity is what I'm looking for. Regardless, I don't think I'm going on dates with anyone soon, not until I fix my personality problem. :sigh


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*

Your responses to people posting who do NOT appreciate the vampire/goth style are:



> I like attention


Well, that much is apparent.



> How is dressing up like a vampire in any way "trendy"?





> They don't look trendy, or like a fool. I like it.





> What are you talking about? What does that have to do with somebody dressing like a vampire?
> And obviously you're not having any better luck in the relationship department, than I am.


Yes, we all know you're into the gothic, 'dark', vampire, whatever look. You make sure everyone knows it by your name, the pictures you post of yourself, your myspace theme, etc. When you post something like this and people respond, informing you that they wouldn't, in fact, date some chick who dresses like a vampire, I see you getting defensive and questioning their reasoning. When people have replied saying that it's attractive and appealing, you don't respond to them at all. What you really should have posted is "I think women dressing as vampires is sexy, don't you agree?" Because it doesn't seem like it was ever your intention to solicit honest feedback, but instead to hear from people who like the style so you could feel better about the way you dress.


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

I really don't understand all the hostility Little Miss Scare-All is getting in this thread!

If someone does not like her personal style that is their business. But why the attacks? For one thing I don't think she intended this to be a completely serious thread. 

But how is this thread different than anything else here? This gothic/vampire look is part of her identity. She wants to know if she will be excepted for who she is. Is that not something we all have in common here?


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*

Well, for my part, I wasn't attacking LMSA, just stating my opinion.



Avilos said:


> This gothic/vampire look is part of her identity. She wants to know if she will be excepted for who she is.


IMO, a person that dresses like a vampire in public is telling the world two things: 1) that he (or she) has no sense of modesty and little regard for his fellow man, and 2) that he is hiding his true self behind that vampire mask. For that person to be accepted with open arms it is going to be difficult.

Having said that, I haven't seen LMSA dressed like a vampire, so no attack is here leveled against her.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, did Silent get put on probation for that comment?


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Augustinus said:


> IMO, a person that dresses like a vampire in public is telling the world two things: 1) that he (or she) has no sense of modesty and little regard for his fellow man


That's a virtue. It's called self-respect, if it's just about clothing. If "regard for ones fellow man" has anything to do with dressing like a vampire, then I have to wonder what issues my fellow man has that he's so bothered by it.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Brax said:


> That's a virtue. It's called self-respect, if it's just about clothing.


I don't follow. I've never heard of self-respect as being a virtue. :con But, if what you are trying to say is that dressing up like a vampire in public and not caring about causing scandal (in the christian sense), then it most certainly is not a virtue. Sticking to one's guns and going against the current is also not a virtue, it opens the door to relativism and confusion. It only becomes a virtue if what you stand for is the Truth (objectively speaking). Furthermore, a virtue is characterized by being the mean between two extremes, and vampirism is not a mean, it does not conform to sound reason.



> If "regard for ones fellow man" has anything to do with dressing like a vampire, then I have to wonder what issues my fellow man has that he's so bothered by it.


Instead of wondering what "issues" your fellow man has, think about what _your_ issues are (and here I don't mean you specifically, btw). Vampirism is a perfect example of the extreme individualism so pervasive in our times. We don't seem to realize anymore that we live in a society, that we have to consider 'the other.' No, it's all about me, me, me. How can anyone call that a virtue and not a vice, is incomprehensible.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Augus, you sound like a very scared, paranoid creature. I expect more of people, I expect them not to be afraid of clothing.

After just looking up virtue, the dictionary confirmed the definition to be how I've always used it. An admirable or desirable quality. It seems like your definition of virtue comes from the trend to demand collective subservience to the whims of the majority.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does being deathly pale, nocturnal, reclusive, and having the tendency to put your finger in your mouth when it's bleeding mean that you are a vampire?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Is this vampire thing an existing form of nerd subculture, like a more extreme version of being a goth? I don't think I've ever witnessed anyone doing it in real life.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re:*



Brax said:


> After just looking up virtue, the dictionary confirmed the definition to be how I've always used it. An admirable or desirable quality. It seems like your definition of virtue comes from the trend to demand collective subservience to the whims of the majority.


Uh... no. Try looking in a Philosophical dictionary to get a more precise definition. And my definition comes from sound tradition of centuries past, not from the whims of anybody. I don't know where you got that "subservience to the majority" :get


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampire?*



Avilos said:


> I really don't understand all the hostility Little Miss Scare-All is getting in this thread!
> 
> If someone does not like her personal style that is their business. But why the attacks? For one thing I don't think she intended this to be a completely serious thread.
> 
> But how is this thread different than anything else here? This gothic/vampire look is part of her identity. She wants to know if she will be excepted for who she is. Is that not something we all have in common here?


 :nw Thanks :b 
I didn't actually even post this for myself. I don't wear vampire dresses and stuff(though I would like to! :b )...and I do have a set of custom fangs. :twisted 
But there was a post asking the girls if they'd date a guy who dressed like a vampire, so I just thought I'd ask the guys the same thing. :stu


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



path0gen said:


> Yes, we all know you're into the gothic, 'dark', vampire, whatever look. You make sure everyone knows it by your name, the pictures you post of yourself, your myspace theme, etc. When you post something like this and people respond, informing you that they wouldn't, in fact, date some chick who dresses like a vampire, I see you getting defensive and questioning their reasoning. When people have replied saying that it's attractive and appealing, you don't respond to them at all. What you really should have posted is "I think women dressing as vampires is sexy, don't you agree?" Because it doesn't seem like it was ever your intention to solicit honest feedback, but instead to hear from people who like the style so you could feel better about the way you dress.


I don't know what you have against me but you know...if you don't like my threads or what I say then you can always IGNORE my posts. :blah


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> path0gen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we all know you're into the gothic, 'dark', vampire, whatever look. You make sure everyone knows it by your name, the pictures you post of yourself, your myspace theme, etc. When you post something like this and people respond, informing you that they wouldn't, in fact, date some chick who dresses like a vampire, I see you getting defensive and questioning their reasoning. When people have replied saying that it's attractive and appealing, you don't respond to them at all. What you really should have posted is "I think women dressing as vampires is sexy, don't you agree?" Because it doesn't seem like it was ever your intention to solicit honest feedback, but instead to hear from people who like the style so you could feel better about the way you dress.
> ...


I don't have anything against you, specifically, at all. I simply made an observation, that you posted this thread in order garner positive feedback about your style of choice, and felt like others should be made aware that the post was submitted with these intentions. You can disagree with me if you'd like but, as I pointed out before, the subsequent responses and your responses to those indicates that you just don't want to hear from anyone who doesn't approve of your style and/or opinions regarding fashion in general. When I read something like this:



> I didn't actually even post this for myself. I don't wear vampire dresses and stuff(though I would like to! )...and I do have a set of custom fangs.


The second sentence completely contradicts the first. No, you had no intention of posting this because you, personally wanted to know if people approved of your existing style and admitted desire to dress like a vampire...even though you own a set of custom fangs. :um I responded to your original post because it was a legitimate question and I assumed you wanted to hear from people with varying opinions. But I now understand, and this isn't the first time I've seen you do this, it was simply because you wanted support and self-gratification. You LOVE people on this board who flirt with you, compliment you and agree with you about everything. But when someone disagrees with you or calls you out, you assume Little Miss Innocent mode and play the victim. This may be one of the few forums on the internet where honestly truly is the best policy. So lets try that for a change.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> having the tendency to put your finger in your mouth when it's bleeding


Ewwww. :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is that not normal?


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> path0gen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we all know you're into the gothic, 'dark', vampire, whatever look. You make sure everyone knows it by your name, the pictures you post of yourself, your myspace theme, etc. When you post something like this and people respond, informing you that they wouldn't, in fact, date some chick who dresses like a vampire, I see you getting defensive and questioning their reasoning. When people have replied saying that it's attractive and appealing, you don't respond to them at all. What you really should have posted is "I think women dressing as vampires is sexy, don't you agree?" Because it doesn't seem like it was ever your intention to solicit honest feedback, but instead to hear from people who like the style so you could feel better about the way you dress.
> ...


Hear Hear! It was pretty clear to me that this thread was a spin-off of the other thread about dating a guy who dressed like a vampire. The only times I see LMSA being defensive in this thread is when she is being attacked or insulted. Who somebody replies and doesn't reply to is their business, I believe. If you have a problem with the way somebody posts, unless they are breaking the guidelines, that really is your problem.

And, no, I probably wouldn't date a girl who dressed like a vampire. :b Well, maybe without the fangs. :um


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Disintegrate said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > path0gen said:
> ...


Look, its obvious that she is asking this question because she wants reassurance, at least subconsciously. She only replies to the compliments and ingnores the other side completly. Then she plays the victim card when someone says tha he wouldnt date vampires. And it is obvious that she is asking about herself in a way, because she likes to dress goth/vampire.

I think that dressing goth/vampire is something you grow out of in high school, college at latest. Obviously, there are some underlying psychological issues that she has to resolve.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Disintegrate said:


> Hear Hear! It was pretty clear to me that this thread was a spin-off of the other thread about dating a guy who dressed like a vampire. The only times I see LMSA being defensive in this thread is when she is being attacked or insulted. Who somebody replies and doesn't reply to is their business, I believe. If you have a problem with the way somebody posts, unless they are breaking the guidelines, that really is your problem.
> 
> And, no, I probably wouldn't date a girl who dressed like a vampire. :b Well, maybe without the fangs. :um


 :nw Thanks. lol. :b

[And see...this guy doesn't like the vampire look, but I'm not disagreeing with him :roll ] It really doesn't matter to me if people like it or not, I'm only disagreeing with people like path0gen who are obsessing about this thread for no reason...if you don't like what I have to say, get over it. Move on to another post or something. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Johnny1234 said:


> Look, its obvious that she is asking this question because she wants reassurance, at least subconsciously. She only replies to the compliments and ingnores the other side completly. Then she plays the victim card when someone says tha he wouldnt date vampires. And it is obvious that she is asking about herself in a way, because she likes to dress goth/vampire.
> 
> I think that dressing goth/vampire is something you grow out of in high school, college at latest. Obviously, there are some underlying psychological issues that she has to resolve.


You're the one with psychological issues. And I don't dress like a vampire, how many times do I have to say it? I do own fangs but I don't even know where the damn things are, I never wear them. I've only worn them a few times...usually around Halloween. Or in a Haunted house or something. :roll Get a life people, instead of worrying so much about mine. :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Johnny1234 said:


> Look, its obvious that she is asking this question because she wants reassurance, at least subconsciously. She only replies to the compliments and ingnores the other side completly. Then she plays the victim card when someone says tha he wouldnt date vampires. And it is obvious that she is asking about herself in a way, because she likes to dress goth/vampire.
> 
> I think that dressing goth/vampire is something you grow out of in high school, college at latest. Obviously, there are some underlying psychological issues that she has to resolve.


How about instead of pointing out other peoples supposed "issues" you both take a good look in the mirror.

Honestly.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



LostInReverie said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Look, its obvious that she is asking this question because she wants reassurance, at least subconsciously. She only replies to the compliments and ingnores the other side completly. Then she plays the victim card when someone says tha he wouldnt date vampires. And it is obvious that she is asking about herself in a way, because she likes to dress goth/vampire.
> ...


 :nw :agree


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Get a life people, instead of worrying so much about mine. :b


Even though I'm on the other side of the fence on the whole "dressing up like a vampire issue," your last phrase is just hilarious! :lol :clap I'm gonna steal it, if you don't mind. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Augustinus said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Get a life people, instead of worrying so much about mine. :b
> ...


I don't mind. :b :banana


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Look, its obvious that she is asking this question because she wants reassurance, at least subconsciously. She only replies to the compliments and ingnores the other side completly. Then she plays the victim card when someone says tha he wouldnt date vampires. And it is obvious that she is asking about herself in a way, because she likes to dress goth/vampire.
> ...


There's nothing to "get over", Little Miss. You seem to either not understand how _public_ forums and posting ettiquette work. You see, you or I or someone else decides they want to talk about something (i.e. women who dress like vampires), thus inviting other people to engage in conversation with you about said topic. Discussoin ensues, sometimes disagreements are stated, opinions collide and you have the dynamic which is interweb message boards. Telling someone to ignore a post, like this is your own personal forum, or to 'get over it' because you can't think of a reasonable, intelligent response is in poor form and reeks of ignorance.

If you want to succeed in life, both online and off, you're going to have to learn to tolerate criticism, constructive and otherwise. It's not pretty. It's not even fun. But you can't make it go away or tell people to ignore your posts--there are private journals all over the web that will serve for you to seek approval and only positive feedback. You can even choose who you allow to post there! Until such time as you decide to create such a virtual fan club, you're just going to have to tolerate people who don't share the same interests and priorities as you do.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



path0gen said:


> There's nothing to "get over", Little Miss. You seem to either not understand how _public_ forums and posting ettiquette work. You see, you or I or someone else decides they want to talk about something (i.e. women who dress like vampires), thus inviting other people to engage in conversation with you about said topic. Discussoin ensues, sometimes disagreements are stated, opinions collide and you have the dynamic which is interweb message boards. Telling someone to ignore a post, like this is your own personal forum, or to 'get over it' because you can't think of a reasonable, intelligent response is in poor form and reeks of ignorance.
> 
> If you want to succeed in life, both online and off, you're going to have to learn to tolerate criticism, constructive and otherwise. It's not pretty. It's not even fun. But you can't make it go away or tell people to ignore your posts--there are private journals all over the web that will serve for you to seek approval and only positive feedback. You can even choose who you allow to post there! Until such time as you decide to create such a virtual fan club, you're just going to have to tolerate people who don't share the same interests and priorities as you do.


You're the one who seems ignorant...you need to learn to tolerate people who don't have the same interests/views that you do. I can tolerate them just fine...it's people like you, who go on & on & on about something that really isn't even important, something that doesn't affect you in any way...it's obvious that you don't like me. You can say all you want that you don't have anything against me but until you stop criticizing me I'll believe that you do. Seriously, what do you have against me? What have I ever done to you? :roll 
And speaking of intelligence...you misspelled discussion & etiquette...yeah, that shows intelligence, for sure. :b So seriously...before you call someone unintelligent you should take a look at your own self.
And I realize this is a public forum...I'm not a complete idiot...though you think I am. :haha But you could still ignore my posts if you don't like them. You don't respond to every single thread on here, do you? And you really have no right to call me unintelligent.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date a girl who dressed like a vampi*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> path0gen said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing to "get over", Little Miss. You seem to either not understand how _public_ forums and posting ettiquette work. You see, you or I or someone else decides they want to talk about something (i.e. women who dress like vampires), thus inviting other people to engage in conversation with you about said topic. Discussoin ensues, sometimes disagreements are stated, opinions collide and you have the dynamic which is interweb message boards. Telling someone to ignore a post, like this is your own personal forum, or to 'get over it' because you can't think of a reasonable, intelligent response is in poor form and reeks of ignorance.
> ...


I dont really have anything against anyone on here, neither little miss or pathogen. You both have made a valid point. Pathogen is right, you have to be able to take criticism,, that's how life works. You can't just assume that because some says something negative aobut you, that he/she automatically doesn't like you. Little miss scare all is also right because she can dress however she likes. While I dont agree with it, it doesn't affect me in any way whatever the hell goes on in Kentucky :lol.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Shauna and path0gen need to mud wrestle and get this over with. Lets get it onnnnnnnnnnn :nw


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

davemason2k said:


> Shauna and path0gen need to mud wrestle and get this over with. Lets get it onnnnnnnnnnn :nw


 :haha


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

GTI79 said:


>


LOL! NICE!


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

GTI79 said:


>


I agree wholeheartedly with this sentiment, well said.


----------

